# STAGE 1 of the SUTEKI CAI system



## Guest (Dec 15, 2002)

Finally got the SUTEKI CAI Stage 1 installed on my ride. Cost me about $175 AUD. 


















It doesnt look like it allows alot of air in i know. Its primary job is to create a vacuum within the Stage 2 box (which hasn't been installed yet). 

I will post up pics once it is done.


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

how would i go about getting a set of those headlight covers, those are nice. it looks like it come with the kit maybe, either way i want it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ooooo, I likeeeey. any pics of the CAI under the hood? That's pretty cool how the corners come with the kit. what do the stock pulsar corners look like?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

o yea, what company makes those headlight "eyebrows"?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

where can we purchase this kit? I already want one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2002)

The company is called Suteki Auto Styling. The make the headlight conversion kit (eyelids, grill, headlights), gauge pods.









Those sentra headlights take a bit of modification to fit the Australian Pulsar, but it is worth it. 

I'll see if we can split the kit up, and just sell the eyelids. 

I haven't got the cold air box installed yet. Its fibre glass box with carbon fibre lid. 









[/IMG] 








[/IMG]


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

they have a website? and whats the claimed hp gain using their cai system?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

What is a Pulsar equivolent to here in the states?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

200sx


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

The Pulsar SSS is the equivelant of the SE-R.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey anyone notice his wheel is on the wrong side actually the right side but yeah.  

I love the gauge pods. That looks f**kin tight yo. I want to make some eyelids exactly like that for my angel eyes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

Oh yer, I forgot. Can get just the eyelids for $90 AUD + Postage. Let me know.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

where can we get the CAI system is what I wanna know, I like the look, and would be willing to buy one over a hotshot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

Its from a company called SUTEKI AUTO STYLING. email is EMAIL SUTEKI AUTO STYLING 

Not sure how much the stage 2 cold air box is yet because it hasn't been released. It is a fully sealed box with 2 ducts, one from the side which comes from the indicator induction and the other from the bottom. Which comes from the front bar.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn I really like this....I want to know more about it all---the CAI-grill-and eyelids....

U said the CAI--is fiberglass with a carbon fiber lid---:banana: I would def. like see this..

Oh and are U stll waiting on the grill--I noticed its missing??


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

oh BTW that email address wouldnt accept my message.....


----------

